# Is freeze-dried bloodworm bad for German blue Ram?



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I heard some people on the internet said after feeding freeze-dried bloodworm to their fish, they all died? Better not introduce any disease in my tank. 

My German blue Rams are doing so well on dried food. I was hoping to make them fat by feeding some freeze dried blood worm.

I hope they don't start getting illness from inside out.

I will be so disappointed if they all of a sudden start to get sick. 

Anyway, I am stopping feeding them more freeze-dried bloodworm now.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always been told that bloodworms are a poor choice for food. I don't feed it unless its the only thing they will eat and even then I unthaw and rinse them before feeding. not sure if im correct though. I feed pellets and black worms to freshwater fish and algae wafers etc


----------

